# CM Themes on D2 - post up your favorites/recommendations



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm running CM7, and really enjoying how quick and easy it is to apply themes...

My favorite right now is Vivid ($1) - very thorough and sharp looking theme that I really like. The powerwidget icons are especially well done

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.sonny.theme.vivid&feature=search_result

More screen shots at link above...


----------



## liquidsteel30 (Jun 15, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.kgill7.theme.NakedSimplicity

Naked Simplicity (free)

It has a nice transparent status bar option as well, but it doesn't work with LPP or ADW, so I'm stuck with black. Still like it, though!

edit: in case anyone asks, LCD Density is at 190


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks nice, and free is good.







Forgot to post that Vivid is a buck...I'll add that to my post.


----------



## tb110895 (Jun 12, 2011)

Redflea said:


> I'm running CM7, and really enjoying how quick and easy it is to apply themes...
> 
> My favorite right now is Vivid ($1) - very thorough and sharp looking theme that I really like. The powerwidget icons are especially well done
> 
> ...


Does your battery icon give 1% increments? That's interesting


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Mine running this theme only shows in 10% increments...I use Circle Battery widget for exact on one of my home screens for 1% readings. (Those images are from the Market entry for this theme.)


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Mine running this theme only shows in 10% increments...I use Circle Battery widget for exact on one of my home screens for 1% readings. (Those images are from the Market entry for this theme.)


but no thats ur status bar that shows 94% thats deff 1% increments or am i wrong?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> but no thats ur status bar that shows 94% thats deff 1% increments or am i wrong?


What I was trying to say in my response was that the screen shots are not from my device - they are the screen shots from the Market entry in the Android Market.

My D2 does not show 1% increments in the status bar, it shows 10% increments...

Hope that's clearer.


----------

